# dairy beef



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I feed dairy beef to use damaged hay,with $7 corn doesn't work like $2 corn LOL.Futurs on cattle for next winter 1.17,will cash get there?Anyone else feeding holstiens?


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Theres no way you can feed 7 dollar corn to a holstein..its hard enough feeding it to colored cattle. Even at $1.50 fats..your pushin it..We quit feeding out cattle,just cow/calf and background for now..All the corn we put in will be combined and sold..The last load of color cattle we took in we averaged 87 cents..i went back and looked at some of our records from the 80's..and we were receiving 82 cents...What were we paying for inputs?..$1.25 corn,85 cent fuel,$12 corn silage,$30 hay.$8 trucking..Look at what were paying..


----------



## Rock Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

I am feeding colored cattle now on a small scale but sold direct to consumer. I eliminated corn all together and have a good barley source. I think the industry needs to do a shift....sell as much direct to the consumer and if one is big enough, contract directly with the grocery store line. In my model the price is controlled by me. I make sure I have a fair margin for myself. My challenge is to keep my input cost down to maintain my profit at the same time keeping it affordable to most but not all.


----------

